# ISI (B)



## nirreich

Hello everyone,

I would happy if one of the experts of this website could help me to know more about B wing/section of the Inter-Services Intelligence.

I found out about it in the following report of the News (from Novemebr 8, 2008):

On Nov 7, 2008, four directors of ISI were changed. This has come within a month of the appointment of Lieutenant General Ahmad Shuja Pasha as the new ISI chief in place of Lieutenant General Nadeem Taj.
The new Directors are Major General Asif Yaseen (ISI (B); Major General Mumtaz Ahmad Bajwa; Major General Zaheerul Islam; and Major General Niaz Khattak.
Source: M Saleh Zaafir/ News Nov 8, 2008

Thank you and best wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Thats classified


----------



## Rafi

I could tell you, but then I would have to  you.


----------



## DV RULES

Ok, but lets starts from Shabak & Mossad, you can tell us which wing active in Afghanistan & Pakistan and where? who is director of that wing?
From which section it controlled Saudi based section or UAE based?

and ISI


----------



## sergente rehan

Go and google on internet all that you will find is made pubblic everything else is classified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nirreich

Thank you for your replies.

Of course, Intelligence agencies usually try to maintain a cloud of mystery on their activities and their organisation, although some intelligence agencies (mainly in the US) are more open and share information on their structure. 

However, regarding the ISI: if ISI (B) is classified, then why it was mentioned in a report in a Pakistani newspaper? Furthermore, other wings of the ISI Directorate (such as A, C, CT, T, and S) were made public by several media resources, some of them of Pakistan's government and military.

I am sorry to disappoint you, but there are still some ordinary citizens in Israel... My business with the ISI is purely academic: I am writing a dissertation on Pakistan's defence establishment.


----------



## Imran Khan

DUDE go islamabad ISI HQ and ask them may be they reply you well.huh yahoodi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

nirreich said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> Of course, Intelligence agencies usually try to maintain a cloud of mystery on their activities and their organisation, although some intelligence agencies (mainly in the US) are more open and share information on their structure.
> 
> However, regarding the ISI: if ISI (B) is classified, then why it was mentioned in a report in a Pakistani newspaper? Furthermore, other wings of the ISI Directorate (such as A, C, CT, T, and S) were made public by several media resources, some of them of Pakistan's government and military.
> 
> I am sorry to disappoint you, but there are still some ordinary citizens in Israel... My business with the ISI is purely academic: I am writing a dissertation on Pakistan's defence establishment.


 
What is the topic of your dissertation? why you selected Pakistan's defense establishment?
Where i know only Haifa University, Leonard Davis Institute for International Relations and Hebrew University of Jerusalem allowed their students to write such dissertation. Am i right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nirreich

Imran Khan said:


> DUDE go islamabad ISI HQ and ask them may be they reply you well.huh yahoodi


 
So, the ISI HQ is in Islamabad... Isn't it classified too?


----------



## nirreich

You can write on Pakistan in any university in Israel (Haifa, Tel Aviv, Hebrew University in Jerusalem, etc.). My research is on militaries as bureaucratic organisations and their ways of operation. Pakistan's military is the focus of my research in light of its influence and dominant position.


----------



## nirreich

Another report from Pakistani newspaper (Dawn), this time on ISI (C):


A highly authoritative source told DawnNews that not only the &#8216;political wing&#8217; was being disbanded, the officials working there have been given other assignments linked to the agency&#8217;s original role of counter-intelligence.

The source said with this decision taken at the highest level, the ISI would now be able to deal with more pressing issues like handling the crucial aspects of the war against terror.

Until recently, the so-called &#8216;political wing&#8217; used to work under ISI&#8217;s Director General (C) which otherwise also deals with counter-intelligence activities.

With this decision taken at the top level, and implemented by the newly appointed ISI chief, the agency has dissociated itself from making or breaking of political parties and alliances.

&#8216;Following this decision, the ISI will be no more spying on politicians, and will play no role in manoeuvring or manipulating political activities in the country,&#8217; the source said.

By now it had become common knowledge that the so-called &#8216;political wing&#8217;, whose existences was otherwise never officially acknowledged, was manned by a brigadier, two colonels and a number of other junior military and civil officials, who would now be absorbed in other departments of the agency.

Although the &#8216;wing&#8217; was associated with several controversial activities in the past, including the creation of an anti-Benazir Bhutto alliance in 1988, more recently it played a vital role in the 2002 general elections and helped the then president Pervez Musharraf in fulfilling his political objectives and formation of a coalition government with new factions of PML.

The source said the decision had been conveyed to the political leadership of the country and they had been told that the agency should not be approached for any political motive.

(09:52 PM PST | Tue, 30 Nov, 2010 | Zilhaj 25, 1431)


----------



## DV RULES

I think you can get more information on Federation of American Scientists (There are only old information but may will help you in your dissertation!) than any news paper. It is hard to believe newspaper reports because they generally based on hypothesis. Same like Mossad nobody knows their real structure but only books written by their ex directors focus their structure & activities. For example Book written on ISAR HAREL (2nd Director of Mossad) is very compact book to know some detail history, perspectives & plans of this organization. 

There is book about CIA but you can't find anything about ISI. Its classified even for Pakistanis working in establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nirreich

DV RULES said:


> I think you can get more information on Federation of American Scientists (There are only old information but may will help you in your dissertation!) than any news paper. It is hard to believe newspaper reports because they generally based on hypothesis. Same like Mossad nobody knows their real structure but only books written by their ex directors focus their structure & activities. For example Book written on ISAR HAREL (2nd Director of Mossad) is very compact book to know some detail history, perspectives & plans of this organization.
> 
> There is book about CIA but you can't find anything about ISI. Its classified even for Pakistanis working in establishment.


 
Thanks!

I will satisfy with an insight on what "B" in ISI (B) stands for. In light of the character of the organisation, I am not expecting a detailed explanation on the structure and functions of ISI. As was mentioned, other wings of ISI were exposed in their full name and activities. Although intelligence agencies tend to reorganise quite often, in my opinion the information about the formation of ISI is more or less valid, especially if it was published in Pakistani media by officials and connected to appointments. Like employees in the establishment, Pakistani media will not discuss ISI without authorisation. 

All the best.


----------



## DV RULES

nirreich said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I will satisfy with an insight on what "B" in ISI (B) stands for. In light of the character of the organisation, I am not expecting a detailed explanation on the structure and functions of ISI. As was mentioned, other wings of ISI were exposed in their full name and activities. Although intelligence agencies tend to reorganise quite often, in my opinion the information about the formation of ISI is more or less valid, especially if it was published in Pakistani media by officials and connected to appointments. Like employees in the establishment, Pakistani media will not discuss ISI without authorisation.
> 
> All the best.


 
Best of luck with your dissertation


----------



## moving_ahead

nirreich said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> Of course, Intelligence agencies usually try to maintain a cloud of mystery on their activities and their organisation, although some intelligence agencies (mainly in the US) are more open and share information on their structure.
> 
> However, regarding the ISI: if ISI (B) is classified, then why it was mentioned in a report in a Pakistani newspaper? Furthermore, other wings of the ISI Directorate (such as A, C, CT, T, and S) were made public by several media resources, some of them of Pakistan's government and military.
> 
> I am sorry to disappoint you, but there are still some ordinary citizens in Israel... My business with the ISI is purely academic: I am writing a dissertation on Pakistan's defence establishment.


 
why yahoodis are interested in our forumsss


----------



## Saleem

It seems they still follow british pattern. in ww2 they british military intelligence secs can be had from HOME


----------



## DV RULES

moving_ahead said:


> why yahoodis are interested in our forumsss


 
OUR? WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY? It is not your, anyone can join it. Try to think positively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nirreich

Saleem said:


> It seems they still follow british pattern. in ww2 they british military intelligence secs can be had from HOME


 
could you clarify your statement? Thanks!


----------



## nirreich

moving_ahead said:


> why yahoodis are interested in our forumsss


 
Be careful in what you imply. The forums of Pakistan's Defence are for free discussions, and open to anyone, like it or not.


----------



## jion

why not isi hire people like other i mean kgb or cia if yes than what is process


----------



## fitpOsitive

nirreich said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would happy if one of the experts of this website could help me to know more about B wing/section of the Inter-Services Intelligence.
> 
> I found out about it in the following report of the News (from Novemebr 8, 2008):
> 
> On Nov 7, 2008, four directors of ISI were changed. This has come within a month of the appointment of Lieutenant General Ahmad Shuja Pasha as the new ISI chief in place of Lieutenant General Nadeem Taj.
> The new Directors are Major General Asif Yaseen (ISI (B); Major General Mumtaz Ahmad Bajwa; Major General Zaheerul Islam; and Major General Niaz Khattak.
> Source: M Saleh Zaafir/ News Nov 8, 2008
> 
> Thank you and best wishes.


Got any answer?


----------



## Zahoor Raja-Jani

Rana of Heryana said:


> Got any answer?


You are replying on 5 yeard old thread.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Zahoor Raja-Jani said:


> You are replying on 5 yeard old thread.


Why you changed you DP? Zahoor Raja Jani was good....


----------



## Zahoor Raja-Jani

Rana of Heryana said:


> Why you changed you DP? Zahoor Raja Jani was good....


Ok i will change it...


----------



## fitpOsitive

Zahoor Raja-Jani said:


> Ok i will change it...


Yeh chez.....Pakistan main gham boht hain....khush raho or khush rakho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

